# Map of Mediaeval Europe



## Brian G Turner (May 5, 2013)

I thought this might be interesting to some people - a modern map of mediaeval Europe (approx 1190AD):
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/75/Europe_mediterranean_1190.jpg

From the page:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Middle_Ages


----------



## Gramm838 (May 5, 2013)

There is a fantastic wall-sized map of the world in the Doge's Palace in Venice - painted in the early 1400's - so no America!

There is also the Mappa Mundi in Hereford Cathedral which shows the medieval world-view, with Jerusalem at the centre of the map (with Britain a late add on right at one edge of the map!)


----------



## The Ace (May 5, 2013)

Showing the kingdoms of Scotland and Wales and the Norman enclave in Ireland.


----------



## The Judge (May 5, 2013)

You might be interested in *Atlas of Medieval Europe*, by Donald Matthew, Brian.  Despite its title, it's more than simply a collection of maps though it has plenty of them, including, interestingly enough, a simplified version of the one you've linked to, dated c1150 (and by way of comparison, the same area in 350, 800 and 1500).  It's slightly academic, and not something that's a simple read, but very interesting, with a wealth of images and photographs.


----------



## Ursa major (May 6, 2013)

The Judge said:


> You might be interested in *Atlas of Medieval Europe*, by Donald Matthew, Brian.  Despite its title, it's more than simply a collection of maps though it has plenty of them, including, interestingly enough, a simplified version of the one you've linked to, dated c1150 (and by way of comparison, the same area in 350, 800 and 1500).  It's slightly academic, and not something that's a simple read, but very interesting, with a wealth of images and photographs.


I have that one. 



In the eighties, I was a member of a history book club and obtained a number of similar books through them:

Atlas of Ancient Egypt
Atlas of the Greek World
Atlas of the Roman World
New Atlas of the Bible
Atlas of Christian Church
Cultural Atlas of Japan
Atlas of Russia
Historical Atlas of Britain
Atlas of the British Empire
There may have been others. (I also have the Times Atlas of European History, published 1994.)

Have I ever mentioned that I really like maps? 

I blame the school library for my interest in history atlases: they had a copy of an Oxford history atlas (I'm not sure of the title) whose contents I always found  intriguing (despite choosing geography over history for my O levels.

(Which makes it odd that I don't write about events in Earth's past, recent or otherwise. )


----------



## Gordian Knot (May 6, 2013)

Oddly enough, or maybe not, my love of maps came from the wonderful fold-out maps at the end of each of the Lord of the Rings hardcovers that were in my school library.

Ursa, another book in that series which I have is _The Atlas of Ancient America_.


----------



## The Judge (May 6, 2013)

Ursa major said:


> Have I ever mentioned that I really like maps?


I think it's time you met my partner and you can swop stories about your atlas collections... 

(Actually we've only got the Roman World ones of the others, so his habit clearly isn't as strong as yours!)


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 6, 2013)

That's a very interesting map. Russia's just rising, the Seljuks haven't been taken voer by the descendents of Othman, Byzantium's not quite at death's door and there are still kingdoms of Spain rather than just the one.

It is interesting to note just how few major European countries have actually been more or less as they are for a long time. Germany and Italy are both only a century or two old, and Spain's only a few centuries older. England is perhaps the oldest (along with France). Not quite sure how old Norway and Sweden are, but as they're on that map it must be quite a while.


----------



## Tirellan (May 12, 2013)

Norway and Sweden have been one country for long periods at various times through history.


----------



## Nerds_feather (May 12, 2013)

Tirellan said:


> Norway and Sweden have been one country for long periods at various times through history.



It's Finland and Sweden that were one country for most of history. Norway and Sweden were only one country during the years 1812-1905. 

Of course, during the Union of Kalmar (1397-1523) Norway, Sweden and Denmark (and Finland) were all united. But after that, Sweden/Finland split and Norway remained a part of the Kingdom of Denmark until transferred to Sweden as a part of the post-Napoleonic reordering of things.


----------



## Nerds_feather (May 12, 2013)

Ursa major said:


> I have that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Penguin Atlas of the Ancient/Medieval/Modern world by Colin McEvedy are also awesome. Out of print now, but awesome.


----------

